# Die ungewöhnlichsten Beifänge



## Maaartins (20. September 2007)

Hallo Leute!

Passiert es euch auch ab und zu mal, daß die verrücktesten Sachen an oder in der Leine hängen, nur keine Karpfen!?

Dann ist hier Platz dafür um ma zu verraten was bei euch schon drangehongen hat!!:vik:


----------



## maesox (20. September 2007)

*AW: Die ungewöhnlichsten Beifänge*

Ja..bei mir hing mal ein ausgewachsener Haubentaucher dran!!! Das war alles andere als spaßig!!!!!!!!

Zum Glück nahm das alles ein gutes Ende...für ihn u für mich!!!


----------



## Maaartins (20. September 2007)

*AW: Die ungewöhnlichsten Beifänge*

Ich fang damit auch gleich mal an...

1. Seltsamer fang... der Labrador meines Angelkollegen. Gewicht ca 70 pfund.
Köder war n Frolicboilie. Beisszeit abends gegen 22.30Uhr. Drillzeit ca 10min.

2. Eine weisse Eule. Gewicht ca. 5 Pfund. Köder Maiskette. Hing direkt in der Leine. Drill und Zeit zum abknoten ca.: 15min. Zeit: ca 3.00Uhr

3. Blässhuhn. Gewicht ca.: 4 Pfund. Köder Muschelboilie. Drillzeit ca 5min. Beisszeit. 21.00Uhr Nach dem Abhaken zu Wasser gelassen, daß huhn ist abgetaucht mit merkwürdig vielen blässchen und nie wieder aufgetaucht...


----------



## karpfen2986 (20. September 2007)

*AW: Die ungewöhnlichsten Beifänge*

hat zwar nicht an Haken gebissen,passt aber trotzdem!
N Kollege hat mal mit nem 140g Kugelblei eine Amsel (oder so ) im Flug "leicht" gestreift.


----------



## schrauber78 (20. September 2007)

*AW: Die ungewöhnlichsten Beifänge*

1. eine schwalbe hatte sich im tiefflug in meiner hauptschnur verfangen

2. ente wildente mit einer cycada beim auswerfen gehakt und sauber gelandet

3. ein jungschwan bein stippen auf schwimmbrot

4. eine maus beim nachtangeln. die hatte sich am mais meiner ersatzrute zu schaffen gemacht und als ich die rute hoch nahm hab ich das ungeheuer schön in der lippe gehakt


----------



## M4STERM4X (20. September 2007)

*AW: Die ungewöhnlichsten Beifänge*

ich hatte mal nen blesshunh am haken #d. ich war gerade mit ner leichten futterkorbmontage am angeln, als das vögelchen beim ausrauben meines futterplatzes mit dem fuß an meinem haken hängen blieb! der biss sah natürlich spektakulär aus und ich vermutete schon nen karpfen, als die ernüchterung eintrat...:c! dann wollte ich den vogel an land drillen und just in diesem augenblick kam ein natürschützer und beschimpfte mich wie wild und behauptete, ich hätte das vieh mit absicht gehakt#q! naja, leute gibt's....
jedenfalls kommt das hühnchen 2m vorm land auf die idee mit voll-speed ins schilf zu rennen und zu flüchten...ich also hinterher und nach 5 min hatten wir es dann in die hände bekommen und vorsichtig abgehakt....


----------



## matchmaster 187 (20. September 2007)

*AW: Die ungewöhnlichsten Beifänge*

mir ist mal beim nachtangeln eine fledermaus in die schnür geknallt:g

aber nach dem realeasen ist sie munter weiter geflogen#6


----------



## BASS HUNTER (20. September 2007)

*AW: Die ungewöhnlichsten Beifänge*

hi leute hab auch schon Blässhühner, Haubentaucher und einen Schwan drangehabt!  hier ein foto von nem Kumpel da war ma ansitzen auf Waller und beim Herausziehn hat dan eine Gasmaske ausn Krieg gebissen!


----------



## knutemann (20. September 2007)

*AW: Die ungewöhnlichsten Beifänge*

1. Kunststoffdinosaurier, Algenüberzogen, ca. 15 cm, 150 g schwer, Drillzeit: 10 sek, sehr vorsichtiger Biss auf Tauwurm#6

2. Fledermaus, volles Brett in die Hauptschnur gerauscht. Der elktr. Bissanzeiger gab Töne von sich, als wenn der DJ in der Disco die Mucke voll aufdreht. Anschl. hab ich sie wieder unter Hinweis auf ihr unvorsichtiges Flugverhalten in das dunkle Nachtleben entlassen.


----------



## Raubfisch-Fan (20. September 2007)

*AW: Die ungewöhnlichsten Beifänge*

einen Holzfahnenmast von ueber 3 Meter Laenge inkl 3x2m Fahne, war bei einem Sturm von einer Brueck in Heidelberg abgerissen worden. Die WaSchuPo kam vorbei und hat sie abgeholt....


----------



## Bullfrog (20. September 2007)

*AW: Die ungewöhnlichsten Beifänge*

ich hab mal einen alten schlappen beim spinnfischen erwicht ^^
man haben wir uns totgelacht |supergri


----------



## frummel (20. September 2007)

*AW: Die ungewöhnlichsten Beifänge*

Socken...Fahrrad...Ente


----------



## Anglerfreak (20. September 2007)

*AW: Die ungewöhnlichsten Beifänge*

1. ne Schwalbe beim Auswerfen der Stippe

2. n kleiner Hecht hat sich auf den Boilie gestürtzt, als ich die Rute eingeholt hab.


mfg. Anglerfreak


----------



## loele (20. September 2007)

*AW: Die ungewöhnlichsten Beifänge*

Größter Beifang:

Surfer incl. Surfbrett!

Ist mir kurz vorm Ufer über die Schnur gefahren und er/sie hat´s nicht gemerkt!#q

Drill war nicht schlecht, aber zu kurz #c.

Mit meiner Monoschnur (0,20mm) keine Chance#t

Aber Versuch war´s auf jeden Fall wert!#6


----------



## Yoshi (20. September 2007)

*AW: Die ungewöhnlichsten Beifänge*

Bislang 3 Schildkröten (wohl ausgesetzt, da asiatische Zuchtschildkröten), 2 Fledermäuse im Flug mit der Rute beim Auswerfen getroffen (haben überlebt), auf dem Weg zum See ne`n Hirsch plattgefahren (wenn das zählt), Kleiderbügel, Lappen, Socken, etc (aus dem Main...iiiih)


----------



## mowerpac (20. September 2007)

*AW: Die ungewöhnlichsten Beifänge*

Silbermöwe auf Köfi, guter Drill war eine sehr grosse, sauber gehakt im Mundwinkel. Aber keine Sorge habe Sie Liebevoll operiert und Sie flog sofort weiter.


----------



## Dorschfutzi (20. September 2007)

*AW: Die ungewöhnlichsten Beifänge*

Hatte im August beim Lengangeln eine Möwe am Haken, konnte
sie aber schonend befreien.
Sie war durch die Schwimmhäute gehakt, mit einen kleinen Loch
ging es weiter zum jagen nach Fischabfälle. |wavey:

Dorschfutzi


----------



## wasser-ralf (20. September 2007)

*AW: Die ungewöhnlichsten Beifänge*

dahmenstrumpfhose im Fjord, toller Drill - war noch in takt, hat meiner Frau aber nicht gepasst.


----------



## meister.meding (20. September 2007)

*AW: Die ungewöhnlichsten Beifänge*

Hallo,

ich hatte beim Schleppen, eine leider leere schwarze bereits aufgebrochene Geldkasette am Haken.


----------



## Maurice (20. September 2007)

*AW: Die ungewöhnlichsten Beifänge*

hi
hatte ma ein skateboard gefangen war ziemlich kommisch hatte vorher einen guten biss auf wurm nahm gut schnur hau an und auf einma hing das skateboard dran.war bestimmt ein aal der drunter geschwommen ist und dann der hacken sich gelöst hat und dann halt am skateboard hängen blieb.


----------



## mirolino (20. September 2007)

*AW: Die ungewöhnlichsten Beifänge*

hatte mal nen taucher im mittelmeer, er konnte sich aber loschütteln nach kurzem drill


----------



## duc996freak (20. September 2007)

*AW: Die ungewöhnlichsten Beifänge*

Hallo

Einen alten Pirelli in der Größe 205/irgendwas/R15

war ein ganz schöner kampf das dingen ausm See zu drillen, der Drilling war danach leider auch hinüber.


mfg Markus


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (20. September 2007)

*AW: Die ungewöhnlichsten Beifänge*



Anglerfreak schrieb:


> 2. n kleiner Hecht hat sich auf den Boilie gestürtzt, als ich die Rute eingeholt hab.


hat ich auch schon mit einem Barsch!

hab mal ein Blesshuhn auf einem Plateau mitten im See in 5 meter tiefe gefangen! was für ein Run!!!! ich dachte ich habe en größten karpfen im see!


----------



## shimanocarp (20. September 2007)

*AW: Die ungewöhnlichsten Beifänge*

Hatte auch schon mit meinen Kollegen so manch unerwünschten Beifang:
- Taucher |krach:
- Wasserhuhn :r
- toter Aal:v
- Schildkröte #d
- Hecht|supergri
- Ente :r


----------



## Svenno 02 (20. September 2007)

*AW: Die ungewöhnlichsten Beifänge*

Mein Kumpelmhatte schon mal ne Stockente dran|supergri!Drill war super.Sie schwimmt aber noch.
Sonst Krautwiese bei Hochwasser und schneller Strömung ein dummes unterfangen.
Drillzeit 10 min maße des Fanges 4,76m#d


----------



## PureContact (20. September 2007)

*AW: Die ungewöhnlichsten Beifänge*



MarxderAnfänger=) schrieb:


> so hier mein "fang" von gestern vom epple...
> als ich meine drop shot ontage auswarf und wieder einholen wollte spürte ich irgendeinen kontakt... bin ziemlich von kraut oder ähnlichem ausgegangen.. als ich meinen köder ankommen sah traute ich meinen augen nicht!
> eine gut 20 cm "Mies"|rolleyesMuschel hat sich mein birnenblei voll inhaliert ;+:q|uhoh: so was hab ich noch nie gesehn... ich denk mal muss man mal nachmachen ne muschel zum "biss" zu überreden :q
> nachdem die muschel entbleit wurde durfte sie dann wieder zurück ins wasser #6
> ...


mein Kumpel...|supergri


----------



## Flo66 (20. September 2007)

*AW: Die ungewöhnlichsten Beifänge*

Mein Freund,ist noch nicht im Anglerboard, hatte einen ausgewachsenen Schwarn dran. Kein schlechter drill in guten 8m höhe.Hat die Schnur durchtrennt, aber hab ihn gestern erst wieder unversehrt mit seinem Partner schwimmen sehen.
Das war/ist aber ein Kavensmann!

Ein anderes mal war ich mit noch nem anderen Freund im urlaub(Dänemark).Also versuchten wir es am Puff und als die stimmung sank(war allgemein nicht der beste Tag)biss doch noch etwas, eine Großmuschel hatte sich die Paste auf Grund geschnappt^.


----------



## Anglerfreak (20. September 2007)

*AW: Die ungewöhnlichsten Beifänge*

@PureContact: Das mit der Muschel ist mir auch schon mal passiert|supergri Das Fieh hat sich am Spinnerblatt festgebissen . . .
Jetzt lieg die Muschel bei uns im Gartenteich|supergri 

mfg. Anglerfreak


----------



## catch-and-release (20. September 2007)

*AW: Die ungewöhnlichsten Beifänge*

Gehört wahrscheinlich nicht ins Karpfenforum aber beim Schleppen mit Wobbler hatte ich mal einen knapp 60cm langen Hecht gerissen...einfach an der Seite gehakt, dachte ich hätte endlich mal n richtig guter an der Angel bis er dann im Kescher war.

Neben Enten und Schwänen die ich schon drillen musste hatt mir mal ein Blesshuhn eine unbeaufsichtigte Rute ins Wasser und etwa 100m in den See hinausgezerrt zum Glück schwamm die Rute...und so bekam ich sie auch wieder zurück.


----------



## matchmaster 187 (20. September 2007)

*AW: Die ungewöhnlichsten Beifänge*

war zwar auch nict beim karpfenangeln...

...ich hab mal nen blinker (unabsichtlich) voll in einen taubenschwarm geballert|uhoh:

eine taube hat sich in der schnur verfangen und hat ne bruchlandung ins wasser gemacht#t

ist nach dem enttüddeln munter weitergeflogen#6


----------



## El Harmo (20. September 2007)

*AW: Die ungewöhnlichsten Beifänge*

Schildkröte auf Maiskorn beim Matchangeln - Drill war unspektakulär, leider ...


----------



## NeuFlieger (20. September 2007)

*AW: Die ungewöhnlichsten Beifänge*

Wir hatten neulich ne Rute mitm Karpfen dran vershentlich "Versenkt und dann mitm Topper hinterher und der Drillling hing schon beim ersten Wurf mitten am Rollensteg.....Das warn geiler Drill.............Rute---------Pose-----Blei-----Drilling+Rute2----------Blei-----Karpfen......
Hat aber sauber hingehauen


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (20. September 2007)

*AW: Die ungewöhnlichsten Beifänge*

hatte einer von euch schon mal nen Kormoran???;+

oder ist das die einzigste Tierart die ihr noch nicht auf der Liste habt??:vik:

MFG#6#h#h|wavey:


----------



## carpfriend568 (21. September 2007)

*AW: Die ungewöhnlichsten Beifänge*

Ein Kumpel von mir hat mal beim Gufieren zwei komplette Karpfenmontagen dem Kanal entlockt und um bei der Serie zu bleiben hat er beim nächsten Karpfenansitz einen nagelneuen Wobbler auf die Matte gelegt! |supergri


----------



## NeuFlieger (21. September 2007)

*AW: Die ungewöhnlichsten Beifänge*

Zitat von mir selbst aus dem täglichen Leben und Leiden aufgegriffen von ebenfalls mir selbst:

"Merke: Nur toter Komoran ist guter Komoran!"
Zitat Ende
Ja einen solchen hatten wir auch schon


----------



## Carp4Fun (21. September 2007)

*AW: Die ungewöhnlichsten Beifänge*

-Hecht auf Hartmaiskette
-Fledermaus beim Aalangeln
-Weihnachtslichterkette beim Aalangeln
-Neulich beim Zanderangeln 3 alte Gummifische gefangen
-...


----------



## Bellyboater (21. September 2007)

*AW: Die ungewöhnlichsten Beifänge*

Ich hab dieses Jahr beim Mefoblinkern mal einen Kormoran aus de Luft geholt. Der ist mir in die Schnur geflogen, als ich gerade ausgeworfen hatte. Leider ist der abgerissen, mit meinem neuen Stripper, welcher nicht ein einzigens mal Wasser gesehen hatte.


----------



## Dorschalex (21. September 2007)

*AW: Die ungewöhnlichsten Beifänge*

Hatte mal als kleines Kind (so 5 Jahre alt) beim pilken ein ca. 5 meter langes kabel gefangen|rolleyes!! Ich dachte das wär ein riesen Dorsch und hab das nich hingekriegt zu drillen also hab ich die rute meinen vater gegeben und der dachte auch das wär ein großer dorsch!!:q Als ich sah das das kein Dorsch war hab ich angefangen zu heuln und neben uns war ne frau die hat auch geheult weil sie mein enteuschtes gesicht gesehn hat und ich hab mich vorher noch so gefreut!! Dann vor ca. 2 Jahren wieder ein kabel!!!|uhoh:|gr: 

Und als ich ca.8 war hab ich n müllsack aus einem bach gezogen!!#6


----------



## Eckaat (21. September 2007)

*AW: Die ungewöhnlichsten Beifänge*

Beim Pilken vor Warnemünde:

Platz 1:

ALDI-Tüte voll mit Muscheln! Die hat sich vielleicht gewehrt! :vik:

Platz 2: Ein ungefähr armdicker 2 Meter langer Sisalaal (oller Tampen)

Platz 3: Eine völlig vergammelte Pilkrute .

Gruß Ecki


----------



## ZanderKai (21. September 2007)

*AW: Die ungewöhnlichsten Beifänge*

möwe beim auswerfen...schildkröte auf pose(hat mir och in den fingergebissen als ich sie von der pose abmachen wollte:r)
udn sonst halt schrott wie ein alter schuh oder ein Hut


----------



## Matze- (21. September 2007)

*AW: Die ungewöhnlichsten Beifänge*

ich gebe auch mal meinen senf dazu :q
zwar nicht beim karpfenfischen aber dennoch ein paar gute sahcen dabei 

1. beim hechtschleppen nen hänger den ich aber nach sehr hartem drillen vom boden lösen konnte nach einer unglaublichen fluct in die tiefe kam nach ca 10 minuten eine volle urlaubstasche zum vorschein mit dem allerlieblichsten duft der götter  :v

2. ein paar socken die im kanal bissen |uhoh:

3. ein kampfstarker aal der sich entschied noch nach seinem ableben meinen gufi zu nehmen nach  erfolgreichem drill konnte ich ihm den haken aus dem nacken entfernen 
woei der haken nur minimal in der haut eingestochen war 
krasse haut haben TOTE aale  der geruch war auch dementsprechend
4. einen schwan auf blinker der jedoch nach kurzen drill wieder fliehen konnte |rolleyes zum glück
die schnur hatte sich an seinem flügel verfangen #c
5 dieses jahr schon drei brassen gerissen -.-


----------



## Eckaat (22. September 2007)

*AW: Die ungewöhnlichsten Beifänge*



Matze- schrieb:


> 5 dieses jahr schon drei brassen gerissen -.-


 
Das ist hier bei den heimgekehrten Wolgadeutschen kein Zufall. Damit ernähren die ihre Sippe.

Gruß Ecki


----------



## Carphunter' (22. September 2007)

*AW: Die ungewöhnlichsten Beifänge*

wenn ich spinnfischen gehe hab ich meinen geregelten ablauf. zuerst geh ich an 3 seen die ich nacheinander beangle un dan an der elbe,. in einem von diesem see, fange ich komischerweise  regelmäßig un in großer anzahl muscheln.|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes


----------



## Marcel1409 (22. September 2007)

*AW: Die ungewöhnlichsten Beifänge*

In Irland beim Pollack fischen hat der Kollege leider übergebissen... Der Drill war aber vom feinsten :g, nur das mit dem Haken lösen war etwas problematisch |rolleyes Der erste gepiercte Seehund Irlands!!!







edit : Sorry, habs nicht gesehen das wir im Karpfen-Tröt sind!!!


----------



## met1975o (1. Mai 2009)

*AW: Die ungewöhnlichsten Beifänge*

Hallo,
ich war letzte woche am Angelteich,wollte Forellen angeln.
Als montage hatte ich gehabt Posenmontage 20er schnur,120er vorfach ,10er Hacken und als köder bau weißes teig.Nach 3 stunden auf einmal ein biss,bremse von der Rolle hatte ich gelöst,es summte nur noch,habe direkt gemerkt das es keine forelle war.nach 30 minuten kampf habe ich einen Wels gehabt,1m groß ca.7 kg schwer.alle haben sich gewundert wie ich den fisch mit der montage rausgeholt habe,ich natürlich auch,das war echt geil.
Gruß met


----------



## K@rpfen@ngler (1. Mai 2009)

*AW: Die ungewöhnlichsten Beifänge*

bei mir wars einmal so das ich mit nen 100 gr blei ausgeworfen habe und in dem augenblick sprangein ca. 70 cm karpfen und den hab ich direkt vorn latz gehauen.


----------



## Canna (1. Mai 2009)

*AW: Die ungewöhnlichsten Beifänge*



K@rpfen@ngler schrieb:


> bei mir wars einmal so das ich mit nen 100 gr blei ausgeworfen habe und in dem augenblick sprangein ca. 70 cm karpfen und den hab ich direkt vorn latz gehauen.



Und dan ? was war mit demm carpa mit de Snowbutjes ?


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (1. Mai 2009)

*AW: Die ungewöhnlichsten Beifänge*

kurze adidas trainingshose auf effzett.


----------



## mibook (1. Mai 2009)

*AW: Die ungewöhnlichsten Beifänge*

So dann steuer ich auch mal meinen Teil bei.

1.Beim Spinnangeln auf Hecht nen 60cm Karpfen in die Flanke gehakt, ich dachte da währe nen riesen Hecht dran!

2. Als Jugendlicher eine Ente, konnte sie nicht vom harken befreien. Hab Sie dann im Rucksack mit nach hause genommen. Mein Vater hat sie dann befreit.

3. Im letzten Monat noch beim Spinnangeln einen Lederstiefel.

4. Beim Forellen angeln eine Herrenlose Pose auf dem Teich wandern sehen. Diese dann mit einem Blei umworfen und die Forelle mit viel Glück und fast offener Bremse gedrillt und gelandet.


----------



## Wagglerpose (1. Mai 2009)

*AW: Die ungewöhnlichsten Beifänge*

mein ungewöhnlichster Beifang war eine Große Teichmuschel mitm Blinker gehagt


----------



## flasha (1. Mai 2009)

*AW: Die ungewöhnlichsten Beifänge*

Haubentaucher gefeedert


----------



## Typhoon112 (1. Mai 2009)

*AW: Die ungewöhnlichsten Beifänge*

Beim Feedern auf das zuvor gehakte Rotauge ein schöner ca. 80er Hecht gebissen. Konnte das Rotauge leider ca. 1 1/2 Meter vom Ufer entfernt wieder ausspucken.
War aber ne feine Sache am Winkelpicker!#6


----------



## yassin (2. Mai 2009)

*AW: Die ungewöhnlichsten Beifänge*

Es wurden ja schon tolle "Beifänge" von euch gefangen

dann will ich auch mal 
1. muscheln beim Aalangeln
2. Enten beim Feedern 
3. beim Karpfenangeln nen paar Piepser;Rute raus geholt und was war drann ne tüte (passiert in letzter zeit häufiger|kopfkrat)
4.nen Freund von mir hat beim Karpfenangeln ne ca. 60cm! lange SCHNAPPschildkröte gefangen nach nem Vollrun ,war zum glück in einem der Hinterbeine gehakt, sie hat schon angefangen zu schnappen mann was die fürn kopf hatte.Wir ham dann die Feuerwehr gerufen die sie dann abgeholt hatte.
5. letzte woche hab ich ein 70er hecht auch Boilie gefangen (übrigens NICHT beim einholen #c)


----------



## carpstaffelsta (2. Mai 2009)

*AW: Die ungewöhnlichsten Beifänge*

1. so a hunde wurf ding 

2. toter aal beim köderfisch angeln

3. an kasten 

4. noch so müll tüten und so


----------



## KarpfenDenis (2. Mai 2009)

*AW: Die ungewöhnlichsten Beifänge*

Also ich ...

..hatte den Drill meines Lebens mit einer Tüte...
genauer gesagt eine große Aldi Tüte...
man dieses mist Ding hing am meiner Haarmonatge im Kanal...
genau an einem "Henkel"... ...nartürlich perfekt gegen die Strömung...
ich dachte ich hab Gott gefangen...was ist ? eine aldi Tüte...
also bei einer lidl Tüte hätte ich mich ja noch gefreut 


Denis


----------



## Seele (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: Die ungewöhnlichsten Beifänge*

Nen Tanga beim Schleppen


----------



## NiveaCreme (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: Die ungewöhnlichsten Beifänge*

*Ne ganze Rute mir Rolle *


----------



## Elfredo82 (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: Die ungewöhnlichsten Beifänge*

hatte ne tote Ratte am Hacken, dank der Strömung schöner Drill, aber ganz schön ekelig :v 

Gruß vom Fred


----------



## BöhserZwerg (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: Die ungewöhnlichsten Beifänge*

N Auto....Als ich angefangen habe zu angeln habe ich immer auf nem feld auswerfen geübt..Problema hinter war ne Straße..Wollte greade auswerfen,da fährt ein Aotu über die Schnur...:Schnur hat sich in Reifen verhedert..ich sah nur noch wie das 50 gr Birnenblei die Motorhaube runterkulerte...Das Uto was zum Glück unbeschädigt...


----------



## xsxx226 (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: Die ungewöhnlichsten Beifänge*

Mein Horror-Fang war ein toter Panzerfahrer den ich beim Spinnangeln mit Gummifisch gehackt habe.


----------



## MeyerChri (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: Die ungewöhnlichsten Beifänge*

kumpel hat mal ne ente gefangen und einer ausm verein mal ne schildkröte^^


----------



## BöhserZwerg (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: Die ungewöhnlichsten Beifänge*



esox226 schrieb:


> Mein Horror-Fang war ein toter Panzerfahrer den ich beim Spinnangeln mit Gummifisch gehackt habe.




Ein Was?????????????Wirklich? Zweiter weltkrieg??Deutscher???Woher weißt du das das ein Panzerfahrer war??????Wirklich???????


----------



## andyblub (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: Die ungewöhnlichsten Beifänge*

Richtig witzig fand ich ein Zitat aus dem Spiegel-Artikel, den ich vor kurzem las:
http://www.spiegel.de/reise/europa/0,1518,615817,00.html

"Die Reisebeschreibung las sich wie ein Leitfaden für den perfekten Familienurlaub: Gemeinsam ein Floß bauen und vier Tage den Klarälven hinunterfahren, der so sauber ist, dass man aus ihm sogar Wasser zum Teekochen schöpfen kann. "

Letzten Herbst war ich mit einem Kollegen in Schweden im Urlaub und haben auch einmal in diesem Fluss geangelt. An der ersten Stelle, die wir ansteuerten, führte direkt eine Abwasserleitung in den Fluss. Zogen dann natürlich ein wenig weiter und angelten dort auch. Ausbeute waren dann Tampons, Damenbinden und weiterer Müll (alles an Spinnruten).
Eigentlich keine "Ausnahmebeifänge", aber witzig fand ich eben dann im Spiegel zu lesen, wie sauber und toll der Fluss sei


----------



## xsxx226 (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: Die ungewöhnlichsten Beifänge*



BigWels schrieb:


> Ein Was?????????????Wirklich? Zweiter weltkrieg??Deutscher???Woher weißt du das das ein Panzerfahrer war??????Wirklich???????



Vor ca. 1 1/2 Jahren ist ein Panzer bei einer Bundeswehrübung in die Elbe gefallen und 1-2 Wochen später hatte ich den Fahrer an der Angel.


----------



## BöhserZwerg (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: Die ungewöhnlichsten Beifänge*



esox226 schrieb:


> Vor ca. 1 1/2 Jahren ist ein Panzer bei einer Bundeswehrübung in die Elbe gefallen und 1-2 Wochen später hatte ich den Fahrer an der Angel.




Aber warum wurde der Soldat nicht geborgen?


----------



## xsxx226 (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: Die ungewöhnlichsten Beifänge*



BigWels schrieb:


> Aber warum wurde der Soldat nicht geborgen?



Der Soldat wurde bestimmt aus dem Panzer gespült und ist dann stromab getrieben.


----------



## F3lix (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: Die ungewöhnlichsten Beifänge*

http://www.bild.de/BTO/news/2007/10/19/panzer-unglueck-leiche/soldat-angel.html  ô.O


----------



## u-see fischer (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Die ungewöhnlichsten Beifänge*

1. Ein toter Hecht ca, 90 - 100 cm. Boiliehaken saß schön vorne in der Unterlippe. Da der Fisch schon ein par Tage dort lag, war der Geruch zum :v

2. Ein Autoreifen, Marke und Größe heute nicht mehr bekannt. Profieltiefe ca. 3 mm.

3. Eine Möwe beim Twistern. Hat sich auf den Twister gestürtzt und sich mit dem Flügel in der Schnur verfangen. Bei allen vorherigen Angeltouren mit Freuden bekam man immer solche Tips wie: "Pass auf, der geht in Kraut." bei der Möwe kamen dann solche Kommentare wie: "Pass auf, die fliegt über den Baum."#q

4. Einen Kormoran. Hat sich den Köderfisch geschnapt. Dachte immer, die Fluchtdistanz dieser Vögel ist recht groß.#c

Grüße
U-See Fischer


----------



## Karpfenfreak85 (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Die ungewöhnlichsten Beifänge*

Ich habe am tag einen Klappstuhl im rhein gefangen und am Vereinsgewässer eine Schildkröte.

gruß


----------



## Schleie07 (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Die ungewöhnlichsten Beifänge*

- leere Maidose
- Pullover
-reifen....


----------



## LocalPower (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Die ungewöhnlichsten Beifänge*

- Rollschuh 
- komplette leere Gummi-Luftmatraze (das warn Drill )
- College-Mappe mitm Perso drin (bei der Pozilei abgegeben)
- Flaschenpost von Boots-Touris (gekeschert)

Und aktuell 2 Schlüssel (so mitm Korkball dran), der an mir vorbeischwamm, rausgekeschert.
Liegt noch im Auto...und geht die Tage zur Polizei.


----------



## Willi62 (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Die ungewöhnlichsten Beifänge*

Ich war vor ein paar Jahren mit der Senke auf einer kleinen Brücke um Köderfische zu fangen. Gleich beim ersten hoch holen lag ein 80 cm Hecht in der Senke.


----------



## Golfer (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Die ungewöhnlichsten Beifänge*

Beifang beim Hechtangeln: am hellichten Tage auf einen Spinner einen Aal (vom Freund)
Beifang beim karpfenangeln:Haubentaucher ging aber nach kurzer Zeit wieder ab


----------



## schadstoff (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Die ungewöhnlichsten Beifänge*

hier könnt ihr mich beim drill eines Blesshuhns erleben ............wollte sich nen halben 30er magic maple von berkley naturals reinziehen....
das geile war noch das der die ganze zeit mit seinen kollegen kommuniziert hat und die sind die ganze zeit in der nähe geblieben  als er ab war haben sich alle verpiss


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o-YgWmejfh8

Und ja ich bin sachse  man hörts immer stark wenn ich schon 2-3 bier getrunken habe 



ansonsten auch den üblichen kram tischdecke schuhe ne hose usw. ^^


----------



## Ab ans Wasser! (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Die ungewöhnlichsten Beifänge*

Ich sag euch, das ist kein Spass wenn dir ein Dicker Schwan an der Angel wegfliegt
Beim Angeln im seichten Wasser ^^


----------



## Wilddieb (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Die ungewöhnlichsten Beifänge*

Mein Schwerster Fang war ein Motorroller beim Aalangel.

Hatte die Nase voll weil immer alles gerissen ist und habe dann nen grossen Pilker mit Nylonschnur genommen um meine Posen wieder aus dem Hafenbecken zu holen.

Und erwische prompt den Motorroller im vorderreifen,Die wasserschutz hat sich gefreut das ding wurde 2 Wochen vorher als geklaut gemeldet.

Und ein guter Angelkollege hat ein Jahr später nem Wildlederschuh gefangen,
für das gelächter brauchte er da nicht mehr sorgen er selber hat am meisten gelacht.

Gruss:
Manuel


----------



## Timo1985 (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: Die ungewöhnlichsten Beifänge*

Den lustigsten Fang den ich mitbekommen hab war beim Schleppen auf Forelle!

Ich wunderte mich nicht schlecht als ich ein Kondom am Haken hatte!

Da hatte wohl jemand Spaß am Wasser!!! :vik:#6


----------



## BigGamer (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: Die ungewöhnlichsten Beifänge*

Ich hab mal nen Grillrost gefangen:vik:


----------



## Carphunter' (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: Die ungewöhnlichsten Beifänge*

gestern nacht nen 55 aal auf 3 maiskörner|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat
aber nicht beim einholen sondern nach knapp ner stunde warten^^


----------



## shad75 (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: Die ungewöhnlichsten Beifänge*

Beim Gummifischen ne 80 Liter Mülltonne,hatte sauber mit den Deckel zugeschnappt.War natürlich n hammerharter Drill,konnte so aber meine Montage auf die Haltbarkeit testen...
Ne tote Katze,Fahrräder und den üblichen Kleinkram wie Schuhe und Mützen.


----------



## Libero Deluxe (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: Die ungewöhnlichsten Beifänge*

Da sind ja echt schon einige harte Dinger dabei ;-)

Hatte vor Jahren mal einen Schwan an der Angeln, der hat das missgeschick zum Glück überlebt.


----------



## Stefce (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: Die ungewöhnlichsten Beifänge*

Bei mir fing es an mit einem Fahrradkorb dann einen Kabelsatz eines Golfs, eine komplette Karpfen Montage inkl. 175g inline Blei von Fox, 2 mal schon eine komplette Montage mit Köderfisch, ein mal ein Padanoster (heimlich scheinbar im See versenkt) mit jede Menge Karpfenhacken und Boilie dran, ein Lidl Einkaufswagen und eine alte DAM Telerute mit Schwimmer dran. 

Und neulich beim Blinkern hab ich irgend wie aus unerklärlicher weiße meine bis dahin noch nie das Wasser gesehn hatte neuer FZ Blinker auf de Autobrücke geworfen direkt in die Plane eines LKWs. Zum Glück ist die schnur sofort gerissen das gelächter war groß ausser bei mir. (Haben links von der Brücke gefischt.)

  Schon Sche...i..ße was die Leute in den Main bzw in die Seen werfen das ist zum  :v:v


----------



## Denni_Lo (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: Die ungewöhnlichsten Beifänge*

Treibgut in allen Variationen:

Pullover, Sweatshirts, Kabelbäume mit Schalterplatinen, komplette Montagen für die Grundangelei, Seile, Wobbler, Spinner, Wollhandkrabben auf Wobbler und Spinner, Muscheln auf Spinner, Holz usw...


----------



## voller stiffel (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: Die ungewöhnlichsten Beifänge*

ein totes kaninchen in einen sack mit stein drin
und oben zugebunden:v


----------



## derNershofer (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: Die ungewöhnlichsten Beifänge*

ich war feedern hatten nen biss hieb gesetzt drann  war er
hab mich gewundert was ist das denn dür nen rießen fisch 
drann war ein rotauge und am harken hing noch ne montage und ander montage hing nen karpfen
war geiler drill
und hätte geren mein gesicht gesehen als ich das rotauge gesehen hatte 
und dann den karpfen


----------



## Founier (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: Die ungewöhnlichsten Beifänge*

2 Gelbwangenschildkröten Panzenlänge ca 40cm mit Maiskette
Beim Spinnfischen einen Schubkarren der noch sehr gut erhalten war. Wahnsinns drill !!!


----------



## yassin (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: Die ungewöhnlichsten Beifänge*

hab heur nen gut 75cm langen Hecht auf taui gefangen,etliche Tüten und meine andere Rute


----------



## the big catch (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: Die ungewöhnlichsten Beifänge*

Beim JIggen im Stadtsee nen Schöner Eisenhelm aus dem II.Weltkrieg.Weiß einer von euch,ob die noch was wert sind|kopfkrat.
Wär ja nich schlecht,um unsere Jugendkasse aufzustocken.
Greetz


----------



## Psychorosi (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: Die ungewöhnlichsten Beifänge*

Helm? Schick mir mal eine PN oder ich machs !

Ich hab vorgestern auf FIsh and Cherry einen Rapfen gefangen


gruß


----------



## Bibbelmann (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: Die ungewöhnlichsten Beifänge*

In einem Buch der Rekorde hab ich mal was _gelesen_,  Wildschwein mit ungefaehr 70 Kilo, gefangen im Meer, vor Griechenland.  Auf einen schwimmenden Köder. Die Sau wollte wohl auf eine andere Insel. 

Kompromisslos! 


Gruß
Philipp


----------



## carpcatcher91 (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Die ungewöhnlichsten Beifänge*



Yoshi schrieb:


> Bislang 3 Schildkröten (wohl ausgesetzt, da asiatische Zuchtschildkröten), 2 Fledermäuse im Flug mit der Rute beim Auswerfen getroffen (haben überlebt), auf dem Weg zum See ne`n Hirsch plattgefahren (wenn das zählt), Kleiderbügel, Lappen, Socken, etc (aus dem Main...iiiih)


 
hahaha...wie geil : auf dem Weg zum See ne`n Hirsch plattgefahren(*wenn das zählt*)#6#6#6


----------



## shad75 (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: Die ungewöhnlichsten Beifänge*

Hier nochmal ein Bild von meinen Fang...
Wie gesagt der Drill war mörderisch konnte das gute Stück jedoch sicher landen.


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: Die ungewöhnlichsten Beifänge*

Schönes Bild. Schön gehalten


----------



## yassin (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: Die ungewöhnlichsten Beifänge*



shad75 schrieb:


> Hier nochmal ein Bild von meinen Fang...
> Wie gesagt der Drill war mörderisch konnte das gute Stück jedoch sicher landen.



Petri zum kapitalen:m


----------



## BigGamer (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: Die ungewöhnlichsten Beifänge*

geiles Foto:m


----------



## Luigi 01 (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: Die ungewöhnlichsten Beifänge*

Was für ein Gerät :q


----------



## carpcatcher91 (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: Die ungewöhnlichsten Beifänge*



shad75 schrieb:


> Hier nochmal ein Bild von meinen Fang...
> Wie gesagt der Drill war mörderisch konnte das gute Stück jedoch sicher landen.


 
released?


----------



## BigGamer (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: Die ungewöhnlichsten Beifänge*



carpcatcher91 schrieb:


> released?


 
na hoffentlich nicht!


----------



## Moe (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: Die ungewöhnlichsten Beifänge*

Besonders wenn der Wasserstand in der Ems mal ein bisschen steigt ist da ALLES voll Damenbinden. Da schwimmen pro Stunde bestimmt 10, 20 Stück vorbei....|kopfkrat   Ich werf meine Spinnköder aber schön in die kleinen Lücken dazwischen :q


----------



## FlachwasserJäger (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: Die ungewöhnlichsten Beifänge*

Fahrradreifen und ne Ente konnt ich schon sicher landen


Ach ja und beim Plattfischangeln an der Trave hat ne Möwe mein Grundblei auf die Rübe gekriegt

und gestern war ein Karpfen der Beifang, beim Hechtangeln hat der sich meinen Köderfisch geschnappt....die Sau.


----------



## shad75 (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: Die ungewöhnlichsten Beifänge*



carpcatcher91 schrieb:


> released?



Ehrlich gesagt konnte ich das Prachtstück nicht verwerten,hab es einfach am Straßenrand ausgesetzt...
(Ist mittlerweile von der Stadtreinigung abgeholt worden.)
Releasen ist auch sonst mein Ding aber in diesen Fall mußte ich eine gezielte Entnahme durchführen...:q


----------



## carpcatcher91 (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: Die ungewöhnlichsten Beifänge*



shad75 schrieb:


> Ehrlich gesagt konnte ich das Prachtstück nicht verwerten,hab es einfach am Straßenrand ausgesetzt...
> (Ist mittlerweile von der Stadtreinigung abgeholt worden.)
> Releasen ist auch sonst mein Ding aber in diesen Fall mußte ich eine gezielte Entnahme durchführen...:q


 
klingt einleuchtend :m


----------



## shad75 (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: Die ungewöhnlichsten Beifänge*



carpcatcher91 schrieb:


> klingt einleuchtend :m



Erzähl das mal den Leuten die mir über den Weg gelaufen sind als ich die Tonne,in Wathose,um den Teich,zur Straße gezogen habe.
Ich glaub da geh ich so schnell nicht wieder hin,die Blicke verfolgen mich bis heute |bigeyes


----------



## BigGamer (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: Die ungewöhnlichsten Beifänge*



shad75 schrieb:


> Erzähl das mal den Leuten die mir über den Weg gelaufen sind als ich die Tonne,in Wathose,um den Teich,zur Straße gezogen habe.
> Ich glaub da geh ich so schnell nicht wieder hin,die Blicke verfolgen mich bis heute |bigeyes


 
"Mama, was macht der Mann da?"
"Lisa, der Mann da ist gaaaanz ganz böse, der entsorgt seinen Müll im See!"
:q:q:q


----------



## yassin (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: Die ungewöhnlichsten Beifänge*

hab gestern ne Schildkröte gefangen siehe: aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009 auf der vorletzten Seite


----------



## shad75 (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: Die ungewöhnlichsten Beifänge*



yassin schrieb:


> hab gestern ne Schildkröte gefangen siehe: aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009 auf der vorletzten Seite



Schon gesehen-fettes Petri...


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: Die ungewöhnlichsten Beifänge*

Die is echt geil. Wenn eine 15 cm Grundel auf eine auf Grund gelegte 10 cm Grundel als Beifang zählt, dann hab ich schon viele ungewöhnliche Beifänge gehabt


----------



## yassin (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: Die ungewöhnlichsten Beifänge*



shad75 schrieb:


> Schon gesehen-fettes Petri...


danköö


----------



## shad75 (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: Die ungewöhnlichsten Beifänge*

Konnte auch mal eine,auf Sicht,mit nem Köderfisch fangen.Die ging an der Rute richtig ab und hat schöne Fluchten hingelegt!
Problem war das Haken lösen,sie hat immer ihren Kopf eingezogen.
Wie war das bei dir?
Gebissen oder gehakt?


----------



## yassin (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: Die ungewöhnlichsten Beifänge*

die hat richtig gebissen auf nen 5cm Kopyto (nah am Grund gezupft)
der Haken hing ganz vorne drinn 
jo der Drill war geil an der Barschrute


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: Die ungewöhnlichsten Beifänge*



shad75 schrieb:


> Konnte auch mal eine,auf Sicht,mit nem Köderfisch fangen.Die ging an der Rute richtig ab und hat schöne Fluchten hingelegt!
> Problem war das Haken lösen,sie hat immer ihren Kopf eingezogen.




Wie, du hast einer SCHILDKRÖTE *absichtlich* den Köder vors Maul gelegt????

Findest du das nicht ein wenig krank?

Und dann auch noch die Probleme beim Hakenlösen....
#q


----------



## shad75 (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: Die ungewöhnlichsten Beifänge*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Wie, du hast einer SCHILDKRÖTE *absichtlich* den Köder vors Maul gelegt????
> 
> Findest du das nicht ein wenig krank?
> 
> ...



Nö fand ich als 10 jähriger sogar äußerst lustig...
Heute würde ich es wohl nicht mehr machen aber damals schien es mir genau das Richtige zu sein.Ist mittlerweile über 20 Jahre her-also verjährt.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: Die ungewöhnlichsten Beifänge*



shad75 schrieb:


> Die ging an der Rute richtig ab und hat schöne Fluchten hingelegt!




Wie sehr du dich in 20 Lebensjahren geändert hast, beweist der andere Satz deines unsäglichen Postings....
|uhoh:
Sorry Junge, aber du gehst gar nicht. Und ab auf die Ignorelist mit dir...
:v


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: Die ungewöhnlichsten Beifänge*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Komm, Meise, geh mal in Dich und beantworte für Dich die Frage, ob Du als 10jähriges Kind nicht genauso gehandelt hättest??


 


Egal Martin...
Aber heute damit noch zu posen, das ist die andere Geschichte. 
Es ist nicht immer gut, ewig ein Kind zu bleiben.
|bigeyes


----------



## gründler (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: Die ungewöhnlichsten Beifänge*

Ne Gans auf Maden,nen Huhn auf Maden die kürz über'n Rasen hingen(Rute im Baum).Möwe auf Pilker beim auswerfen,und nen Reiher der sich die Zeltschnurr zum Landen ausgesucht hat(hat ihn umgehauen und festgehalten die böse Schnurr beim einfliegen in die Landeschneise). 

Nen Schwan der sich in der Schnurr verfangen hat,ne Fleedermaus beim auswerfen die so übelst verknotet wahr das das entwirren ca.halbe std.gedauert hat(was fliegt die auch mit nen Propen im Schlepptau durch die gegend und stürtzt 30mal ab(ihr ging es gut sie wahr nicht verletzt nur total in Schnurr gewickelt).
Hölzer Metallteile,alte Netze Reusen.............

Und der größte Drill nen Öltanker aufn Kanal,irgendwann wahr die Rolle leer(0.40mm),gegenhalten ging auch nicht(hatte angst um die Rute)also erstmal müde laufen lassen,Problem der wurde nicht Müde.

Das alles hat sich in den letzten 30J.Angeln so alles dran gehängt.

Die Drills waren von extrem mit beißen und kratzen Rolle leer,bis hin zum Tot stellen bis zur Landung.

lg


----------



## shad75 (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: Die ungewöhnlichsten Beifänge*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Komm, Meise, geh mal in Dich und beantworte für Dich die Frage, ob Du als 10jähriges Kind nicht genauso gahandelt hättest??
> 
> Ich oute mch mal - ICH vermutlich schon, weil man als Kind so ziemlich ALLES fangen wollte



Genauso ging es mir damals auch und nein ich würde es heute nicht wieder tun.
Das Posen hätte ich mir jedoch schenken können,soweit geb ich dir Recht.


----------



## Henny (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: Die ungewöhnlichsten Beifänge*

Mein bester Beifang war ein Zander und im drill kam ein Großer Hecht dazu, der sich mein Zander, mein Wobbler und dadurch auch die haken geschnappt hat, zum glück ist am Zander genug dran geblieben =) ja und beim Heringsangeln nen Schwan und nen Kumpel von mir beim auwerfen


----------



## Skorpion (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Die ungewöhnlichsten Beifänge*



shad75 schrieb:


> Beim Gummifischen ne 80 Liter Mülltonne,hatte sauber mit den Deckel zugeschnappt.



 schönes Ding, gabs ein richtigen Tock als sie zugeschnappt hat? |muahah:
Wirklich ein kurioser Fang. :m Kann man dazu auch ein Petri aussprechen? :q

hier ist mein "bester Fang" zu finden:  http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=97381&highlight=Eichbaumsee


----------



## Henny (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Die ungewöhnlichsten Beifänge*

Jip dachte erst, das der iwie um nen baum geschwommen ist, weil gar nichts mehr ging, aber als sie wieder gewandert sind, hatte ich sie nach 15-20min am Land...


----------



## Tobi94 (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Die ungewöhnlichsten Beifänge*

Hab letztens einen Weißen Hai geangelt!!!!
Köder war ein Spinner der GR. 2....
Das 35cm Gummi-Traumexemplar hakte sich in der Schwanzflosse.


----------



## K@rpfen@ngler (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Die ungewöhnlichsten Beifänge*

Bei mir ist einmal ein Ruderboot an den haken gefangen bis meine schnur gerissen ist.


----------



## K4m (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Die ungewöhnlichsten Beifänge*

Hatte auch vor kurzem einen Tanker dran...
Hat mir fast die Rute ins wasser gezogen 
Zum glück ist nur die Hakenschnur gerissen.. ca. 1cm vor dem Wirbel 
Somit kein grosser verlust 
Hat anscheinend meinen Schönen Wurm vom Grund hochgewirbelt und in die Schraube gesaugt...


----------



## jerkfreak (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Die ungewöhnlichsten Beifänge*

Auch nicht beim Karpfenfischen, aber trotzdem geiler Biss und Drill...!

Letzten Sommer in Georgia beim Bass-Fischen bekommt ein Kumpel nachm Wurf einen Biss auf den gerade ausgeworfenen, noch ca 30cm über der Oberfläche fliegenden Gummifrosch...!

Der anschließende ALLIGATOR-Drill (ca 2m, der Kollege) an der 30g-Spinkombi ausm WallMart war richtig geil...! Leider hat der Gator nach ca 1Min das Maul wieder aufgerissen und der (zum Glück) nicht richtig gefasste Haken kam uns wieder entgegen geflogen...!

Unsre Blicke bei dem Biss und anschließenden kurzen Drill hättet ihr sehen sollen...!


----------



## 00Harry (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Die ungewöhnlichsten Beifänge*

Hallo liebe Angelfreunde!

Ich war gestern Nachmittag an der Lippe angeln und habe eine Gelbwangenschildkröte gefangen! Das Tier hat auf einen mit Maden und wurm bespickten hacken gebissen!!|kopfkrat


----------



## pkdbommel (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Die ungewöhnlichsten Beifänge*

hab mit meinen eltern bis jetzt nen puppenkopf mit kraut, ne missisipi höckerschildkröte, nen rad gefangen. mein vater hat es jetzt geschafft nen regenschirm zu landen. der drill dauerte ca 45 minuten. weil er ausgeklappt war. das war der hammer.wie dachten erst das das nen waller is:q:q:q
mfg bommel


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Die ungewöhnlichsten Beifänge*

ich hab letzte woche nen schlauchboot beim blinkern gefangen......allerdings eins des anscheinend schon untergegangen war|kopfkrat mann war das ein drill des gute teil war auch ned wirklich leicht xD ich dachter mir erst ich hab nen waller aber als des teil dann ans ufer kamm dahct ich mir acuh na geil#t


----------



## Re-FLeX (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Die ungewöhnlichsten Beifänge*

Gestern(Sonnenschein 25 °C im Schatten oder so )beim Feedern erster Einwurf : Schnurstraffung , Rute hingelegt, brachialer Biss . Nach 15 Minütigem drill an der leichten feederute mit 18ner Vorfach- und Haupschnur : Armdicker 2,1 Kilo 80 cm langer Raubaal. Er schnappte sich das madenbündel aus 2 Maden und einem Caster ! Fand ich schon komisch denn als ich 2 Wochen zuvor an dieser stelle Nächtigte bekahm ich nur 2 Brassen die ich ja gestern fangen wollte


----------



## Henny (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Die ungewöhnlichsten Beifänge*

Dickes Petri dazu ;D, ist zwar nicht so schwer wie ein Alligator oder ein Schlauchboot, aber immerhin =D


----------



## FlachwasserJäger (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Die ungewöhnlichsten Beifänge*

Ach ja und vor ein paar Jahren hat ein Kollege von mir nen Zander (60cm) an der STippe gefangen

Kommentar: Ohhh da hab ich mein Ziel für heute ja schon erreicht!#6


----------



## Philla (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Die ungewöhnlichsten Beifänge*

Eine Reuse mit unzähligen toten und lebendigen Köderfischen drinne.


----------



## shad75 (23. August 2009)

*AW: Die ungewöhnlichsten Beifänge*

War gestern mal wieder an der Elbe unterwegs um fette Zander ausn Hauptstrom zu kurbeln.
Nach etlichen Würfen kam dann auch endlich ein recht zaghafter Biss...
Mein "Gegner" entpuppte sich,nach der Ladung,als absolutes Topmodel-haben dann erstmal ein kleines Shooting am Strand gemacht...
Die Gute war zwar ein bißchen schlapp aber ich konnte noch einige schöne Bilder fürs Board machen.|bigeyes


----------



## Bassey (23. August 2009)

*AW: Die ungewöhnlichsten Beifänge*

@shad75 
na dann mal Petri zur Meerjungfrau wobei ich doch glaube, dass sie eher eine Nichtmehrjungfrau sein dürfte ;-)


----------



## shad75 (23. August 2009)

*AW: Die ungewöhnlichsten Beifänge*

Sie war sehr aufgeschlossen und zeigefreudig,gehe auch eher von einer Nichtmehrjungfrau aus...


----------



## Skorpion (23. August 2009)

*AW: Die ungewöhnlichsten Beifänge*



Bassey schrieb:


> @shad75
> na dann mal Petri zur Meerjungfrau wobei ich doch glaube, dass sie eher eine Nichtmehrjungfrau sein dürfte ;-)



 eine Jungfrau ist sie bestimmt nicht mehr :q

@ Shad75
Ich schmeiss mich weg, alter was für Bilder |muahah:
Petri


----------



## shad75 (23. August 2009)

*AW: Die ungewöhnlichsten Beifänge*

@ Skorpion...Was soll ich sagen?Sie hatte es einfach drauf-ist halt ein absolutes Topmodel,sehr professionell...


----------



## allrounder11 (23. August 2009)

*AW: Die ungewöhnlichsten Beifänge*

Einen Schwan im flachen Wasser auf eine Maiskette.Ungewöhnlich gegenüber den Karpfen war das der Schwan mit voller absicht mit seinen Artgenossen auf mich zu kam|kopfkrat


----------



## OnkelHartl (23. August 2009)

*AW: Die ungewöhnlichsten Beifänge*

Hatte vor ein Paar tagen eine Angel geangelt^^

sie war komplett mit rolle, schnur, pose und haken montiert und und in einem Beutel vertaut... hatte gemeint ich häng an einer wurzel oder so bis sie sich irgendwann dann gelöst hatte


----------



## G0PPAE (23. August 2009)

*AW: Die ungewöhnlichsten Beifänge*

Hab auch meine Erfahrungen damit 
Blässhuhn , Ente , Karpfen ( am Auge gehackt ) , 
Aal ( am Schwanzende Gehackt ) ^^ , einen Ast mit ca 4 Meter


----------



## derporto (23. August 2009)

*AW: Die ungewöhnlichsten Beifänge*

ende mai hatte ich im warnemünder hafen einen 38cm seeskorpion auf wattwurm. eine bisher einzigartige erfahrung für mich.


----------



## Tobi94 (23. August 2009)

*AW: Die ungewöhnlichsten Beifänge*

Einen Schnorchler auf Mallorca....


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (23. August 2009)

*AW: Die ungewöhnlichsten Beifänge*

- Blesshuhn auf zwei Maden in 3m Tiefe in der Rheinlache. Und das Sonntags vormittags von den Augen der "Rentner und Mutter-mit-Kind-Spaziergänger-Gang!!! Kurzer Drill, schonend abgehakt;

- Baumkrone einer Pappel, 4m lang/1,5m Durchmesser, gebissen auf 15cm Kopyto in der Kreisströmung einer Hafeneinfahrt; Handlandung und ins Gebüsch geschleppt. Am nächsten Tag war sie weg. Wollte wohl zurück ins Wasser....

- Tampons, Binden, Kondome im Rhein und Lahn unterhalb einer überlaufenden Kläranlage; Von wegen Umweltschutz...
- 20ltr Benzinkanister (leider leer) im Rhein; sauber im Deckelschanier mit einem "Heintz-Blinker" gehakt.

- Unterkieferknochen vom Hirsch auf Hartmais, Grube Prinz vom Hessen, Darmstadt. Und das als 16jähriger beim Nachtangeln. Die Nacht war gelaufen nach diesem Anblick. Kein Wunder hab ich nix gefangen. Der Geruch war alles andere als Lecker.

- Eisscholle auf Spinner am Rhein. Ca. 5x3m, unhaltbar, Schnur wurde gekappt;

- Billig-Grill im Moselstausee; Leider ohne Wurstwaren und Bier;

- Zweimann-Zelt (ohne Inhalt) im Rhein beim feedern im Hauptstrom. Hat nicht auf den Haken gebissen, sondern sich den Futterkorb einverleibt.


----------



## derporto (23. August 2009)

*AW: Die ungewöhnlichsten Beifänge*

langsam langweilen mich die "ungewöhnlichen beifänge" von enten,badelatschen,tauchern und klappstühlen.

vielleicht fängt ja auch jemand mal einen ungewöhnlichen fisch auf einen ungewöhnlichen köder?


----------



## carpcatcher91 (23. August 2009)

*AW: Die ungewöhnlichsten Beifänge*



derporto schrieb:


> langsam langweilen mich die "ungewöhnlichen beifänge" von enten,badelatschen,tauchern und klappstühlen.
> 
> vielleicht fängt ja auch jemand mal einen ungewöhnlichen fisch auf einen ungewöhnlichen köder?


 
da kann ich dir dienen! Stell dir vor an deinem spot steht n hecht, geschätzt aufn Meter! Du hast natürlich nur dein carp equipment dabei, denn eigentlich sollte es ja keine hecht session werden...also, was tun??? rischdisch! Karpfenruten abmontieren, ein meter fluocarbon mit nem 1er SSBP vorschalten und dann stellt sich natürlich die frage: was nimmt man als köder? Rischdisch! man schneidet den Damenstrumpf in fetzen, zieht ihn auf den 1er Greifer und versucht sein glück auf hecht! Dass das Maßband nachher 15cm mehr als erwartet anzeigte, war nebenbei noch ne positive Überraschung!!#6


----------



## Shibby (26. August 2009)

*AW: Die ungewöhnlichsten Beifänge*

Ich hab auch schon ungewöhnliche Fänge gemacht oder war bei welchen dabei:

1. Ein Kumpel von mir hat an einem Stausee in Italien auf ein Rotauge einen schönen Karpfen gefangen. Waage hatten wir nicht dabei, er hatte aber über 60cm.

2. In einem Hafen habe ich einmal ein Blesshuhn gehakt mit Mais auf Grund. War nicht so witzig, da vorbeilaufende Leute uns wohl als Tierquäler angesehen hatten.

3. Ingesamt habe ich schon zwei Hechte auf Wurm gefangen. Einen kleinen mit knapp über 40cm an der Pose und einen ganz kleinen mit 25cm auf Grund.

4. Ein aufgeschreckter Schwan ist durch die im Wasser liegenden Schnüre von meiner Angel und der meines Kumpels geflogen. Mit den Schnüren um den Hals ist er in die Luft abgehoben und wir konnten ihn nur mit Mühen aus der Luft holen. Ist blöd gelaufen...

5. Habe auf einen Effzett-Blinker eine Karausche mit 35cm gefangen, aber nicht gerissen sonder schön gehakt mit Drilling im Maul.

6. An einem Flussufer habe ich einen Karpfen "gefangen", der auf Grund gelaufen war und selbst nicht mehr heruntergekommen ist. Wasser war sehr kalt und der Karpfen träge oder vielleicht auch krank.


Andi


----------



## Matt Hayes (27. August 2009)

*AW: Die ungewöhnlichsten Beifänge*



Shibby schrieb:


> 3. Ingesamt habe ich schon zwei Hechte auf Wurm gefangen. Einen kleinen mit knapp über 40cm an der Pose und einen ganz kleinen mit 25cm auf Grund.


 
Das ist ja auch nicht ungewöhnlich
Hechte beissen häufig auf Wurm,im Winter ist das sogar ein fängiger Köder!

MfG


----------



## Criss81 (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Die ungewöhnlichsten Beifänge*

Naja da hab ich auch noch was:

Hab als Heranwachsender meinen Vater mit nem Wobblerdrilling beim auswerfen im Nacken gehakt. Der Drill war recht unspektakulär , nur das releasen war nicht ganz so einfach...bzw. das entfernen des Drillings. 

Er war ja hart im nehmen, also die Hakenspitze durch und mit der Zange den Widerhaken ab. *autsch*

Grüße


----------



## micbrtls (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Die ungewöhnlichsten Beifänge*

Kann da nur mit einer jämmerlichen Schubkarre aufwarten, die sich gierig auf meinen japanroten Shad gestürzt hat. Glücklicherweise hatte ich gerade eine neue 25iger Monoschnur drauf. 

Der Drill dauerte geschätzte 10 Minuten!

Nur 10 Minuten vorher hatte der Forellenteichbesitzer über die dreisten "Diebe" geärgert, die im wohl was geklaut hätten?


----------



## crossfire (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Die ungewöhnlichsten Beifänge*

Mein neuer PB bei Beifang 

jeweils ca 10 - 18kg und stinkt bis zum Himmel , das "halbe" Fahrrad im Vordergrund hab ich vor 2 Jahren schon einmal an der stelle herausgezogen ,haben die wohl wieder reingeworfen.Auf den Bilder 1(beide Bikes) 2,3 (Nachher und  Vorher )


----------



## Aal99 (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Die ungewöhnlichsten Beifänge*

also ein kumpel hatte schonmal nen anderen kumpel gehakt 

er wollte auf ne sandbank am ufer werfen damit seine montage rausgeschwommen werden kann von uns

leider hatte er uns übersehen und das blei schoss auf uns zu

das blei ist am rücken vorbei geschossen und der haken saß schön im arm 

der schöne boillie hatte auchnoch drangehangen sah witzig aus ;D

ansonsten das übliche 

schwäne , schuhe , tüten und sowas


----------



## Friedfisch-Spezi (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Die ungewöhnlichsten Beifänge*



stephanbaum schrieb:


> Mein neuer PB bei Beifang
> 
> jeweils ca 10 - 18kg und stinkt bis zum Himmel , das "halbe" Fahrrad im Vordergrund hab ich vor 2 Jahren schon einmal an der stelle herausgezogen ,haben die wohl wieder reingeworfen.Auf den Bilder 1(beide Bikes) 2,3 (Nachher und  Vorher )



Sachen gibts....#d.


----------



## @LEX38 (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Die ungewöhnlichsten Beifänge*

hab schon 3 schildkröten, 2 blesshühner und ein hundespielzeug gefangen


----------



## Pennywise78 (14. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Die ungewöhnlichsten Beifänge*

1. Meinen Kumpel am Ohr  Stand bei Auswerfen hinter mir... #q
2. nen Schwan auf Schwimmbrot... das war allerdings nicht so dolle....


----------



## kati48268 (14. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Die ungewöhnlichsten Beifänge*



Pennywise78 schrieb:


> 1. Meinen Kumpel am Ohr  Stand bei Auswerfen hinter mir...


dito!
Habe ihn nachher immer "Schlitzohr" genannt


----------



## m1ndgam3 (15. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Die ungewöhnlichsten Beifänge*

meine tollsten beifänge waren 2 welse mit 120cm, eine wildente, eine abhakmatte (ups) und ein futterboot -.-


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (15. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Die ungewöhnlichsten Beifänge*

Abhakmatte habe ich schon.

Aber verrätst Du mir, mit welchem Köder Du das Futterboot erwischt hast???

Auch ja:
Was mir so spontan an meinen eigenen Beifängen einfällt:
:mErdkröte, Schildkröte, Bläßhuhn, Ente, Schwan (im Drill verloren), Karpfen auf Köfi, Brachse auf Spinner, Hecht auf Boilie (nachts beim Einholen), ein gut gefülltes Stellnetz des Berufsfischers, Einkaufwagen (Handlandung, nachdem die Schnur gerissen ist), Fahrrad...


----------



## drilling22 (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Die ungewöhnlichsten Beifänge*

autoradio, sauber im AUX- Eingang gehakt 
beim buttangeln im hafen ein fahhrad, hat sich leider am steg loschlagen können,dachte das wäre der butt meines lebens

 am gleich tag beim auswerfen der montage genau beim eintauchen ein eishörnchen erwischt, diesmal nicht ausgeschlitzt, saubere handlandung. Da kein mülleimer in der nähe war erstmal zur seite gelegt um es später zu entsorgen. Auf einmal kommt eine riesen-ratte und klaut dat hörnchen


----------



## Matchangler97 (29. November 2012)

*AW: Die ungewöhnlichsten Beifänge*

Das beste was mir zu dem Thema einfällt ist dasich mal beim feedern in der Lahn ne alte Lidl tüte (so ne große)  in der schnur hatte  und ich habs nich bemerkt immer wenn di tüte an den rand kam ging sie auf und die strömung zog sie wieder weiter ( klasse drill )
Ansonsten nur mal nen karpfen auf Köderfisch (kommt in meinem Hausgewässer häufiger vor)  und nen dickes rotauge auf Gummifisch.


----------



## Akschu (30. November 2012)

*AW: Die ungewöhnlichsten Beifänge*

Zum Thema Ohr (mein eigenes) |supergri

Hing im Kraut fest, hab dann gezogen wie ein Weltmeister. Als der Spinner sich löste kam er direkt auf mich zugeflogen und bäm hing er im knorpel. Selbst mit roher Gewalt lies er sich nicht lösen. Auf in die überfüllte Notaufnahme wo ich dann alle Lacher auf meiner Seite hatte wegen des originellen Ohrschmucks |supergri

Jetzt pass ich immer auf wenn ich nen Hänger hab |supergri


----------



## gründler (30. November 2012)

*AW: Die ungewöhnlichsten Beifänge*

Kenne ich,hatte schon das vergnügen nen großen effzett im Daumen zu haben.

Kumpel wirft aus bügel klappt um,drilling schlägt auf meinen Daumen und kommt oben am Nagelbett wieder raus.

Lustig ist das net,aber weh tut das.


#h


----------



## I C Wiener (30. November 2012)

*AW: Die ungewöhnlichsten Beifänge*



Akschu schrieb:


> Jetzt pass ich immer auf wenn ich nen Hänger hab |supergri




Genau aus dem Grund verschanze ich mich bei solchen Aktionen immer hinter der Abhakmatte. #h


----------



## Seele (30. November 2012)

*AW: Die ungewöhnlichsten Beifänge*



I C Wiener schrieb:


> Genau aus dem Grund verschanze ich mich bei solchen Aktionen immer hinter der Abhakmatte. #h




Und ich denk mir immer, egal, trainierst halt mal wieder deine Reaktionsfähigkeit falls er zurück schnalzen sollte


----------



## daci7 (30. November 2012)

*AW: Die ungewöhnlichsten Beifänge*



seele schrieb:


> Und ich denk mir immer, egal, trainierst halt mal wieder deine Reaktionsfähigkeit falls er zurück schnalzen sollte


Kenn ich - bei mir sieht das dann immer in etwa so aus :g


----------



## Angler 212 (30. November 2012)

*AW: Die ungewöhnlichsten Beifänge*

ich hab mal beim auswerfen meiner selbsthackmontage eine kleine ente im flug getrofen (tot). 
das ist nicht witzig, aber skuril.


----------



## Riesenangler (30. November 2012)

*AW: Die ungewöhnlichsten Beifänge*

Einen Bauhelm. War nen mörderdrill weil bei uns im Kanal recht deftig geschleust wird und sich das schei..teil wie ein Löffelblinker gedreht hat. Und vor nicht mal vier Wochen eine Möwe auf einen Baitstick war auch ganz interessant , wie die beim durchstarten so anziehen . Das Tier konnte ich aber vorsichtig lösen und zum dank einen fetten cut in die Hand bekommen.|gr:


----------



## fisherman97 (1. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Die ungewöhnlichsten Beifänge*

ne entauf schwimmbrot (abhaken war nict lstig:aua:c)

ein hecht auf frolic


----------



## redlem (1. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Die ungewöhnlichsten Beifänge*

nen stein und algenbewachsenen Stahlhelm aus dem 2.WK

Wollt den zuerst als Blumenkübel mitnehmen, war mir aber zu schwer zum mitschleppn...


So Kriegsreste (verrostete Munitionsteile etc.) find ich bei mir immer wieder mal, allerdings recht unspektakulär...
Gott sei Dank!


Sonst nur das "Übliche", wie Schuhe, Plastiktüten....


----------



## Knispel (1. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Die ungewöhnlichsten Beifänge*

Ein nicht mehr aufgerolltes Präserativ ...


----------



## redlem (1. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Die ungewöhnlichsten Beifänge*



Knispel schrieb:


> Ein nicht mehr aufgerolltes Präserativ ...





...weil:
ohne Gummi is schöner!    #h


----------



## Fishing-Conny (3. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Die ungewöhnlichsten Beifänge*

Mir ist mal nen Segelboot in die Schnur gefahren ...die montage hat sich angehoben und in der Rehling festgesetzt. 
Tja es hat peinlich lange gebraucht, bis ich das begriffen hab


----------



## Phenom96 (6. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Die ungewöhnlichsten Beifänge*

Hab mal einen Hecht auf bloße Montage, komplett ohne Boilie, ranbekommen. Ist aber kurz vorm Kescher ausgestiegen #q


----------



## Karpfenangler nrw (6. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Die ungewöhnlichsten Beifänge*

Zwei gänse auf einmal
Die eine hat gebissen und die andere hat sich in der schnur verwickelt
war nich so lustig besonders das abhaken hat lange gedauert


----------



## Stulle (6. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Die ungewöhnlichsten Beifänge*

ne Möwe auf auf fischfetzen, ne fledermaus beim nachtangeln in die schnur geflogen #c beim schleienstippen im sommer mittags nen guten aal auf made, aber das beste war der 60er hecht im winter der es geschaft hatte den 12er haken um die schwanzflosse zu binden.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (6. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Die ungewöhnlichsten Beifänge*

Ein Klischee wurde wahr...|supergri
verlangte der 5-20g Rute einiges ab...Grösse 43 mit schicker Muscheldeko


----------



## elroberto (7. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Die ungewöhnlichsten Beifänge*

Da sind ja zum Teil spektakuläre Dinge dabei.
Das Aal-auf-Mais Phänomen ist mir auch schon passiert; im Neckar nach kurzer Zeit. (Ich weiß, in Baden-Württemberg ist Aalangeln verboten, aber es war auch nicht wirklich der Zielfisch - außerdem schwimmt er wieder).
Am selben Tag noch meinen ersten Rapfen - auf ein eingeholtes Maiskorn.
Mein persönliches Highlight war eine 32er Bafo auf Frühstücksfleisch beim Döbelangeln vor ein paar Wochen. Schwimmt auch wieder, weil Schonzeit.

Mich würde mal interessieren wie man Enten, Schwäne und vor allem Schildkröten ohne Lebensgefahr, bzw. Verletzungsgefahr (für einen selber) abhakt?

Petri Heil!


----------



## grubenreiner (7. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Die ungewöhnlichsten Beifänge*

Enten und anderes Geflügel am besten auch keschern(Kescher drüber stülpen, damit ist die Bewegung eingeschränkt. Dann eben am Hals festhalten und abhaken.

Passt zwar auch nicht ins Karpfenforum, und glauben mir bis heute die wenigsten, aber ich hatte tatsächlich mal auf Maifliege beim Forellenfischen einen Aal! Hatt sich die Trockenfliege einverleibt|bigeyes

Ansonsten beim Karpfenfischen:
Bleßhuhn, Stockente, Krickente, Fischreiher, Bisamratte und nen gierigen Dackel der sich am Futtereimer in dem die Montage lag gütlich tat.


----------



## Carpkochi (15. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Die ungewöhnlichsten Beifänge*

Mir und meinen Kumpels ist es schon oft passiert dass sich beim einholen der Montagen, mit Frolic, Mais und Boilie, Hechte raufgeknallt sind.


----------



## makki (16. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Die ungewöhnlichsten Beifänge*

Diesen Spätsommer ne Möwe. Das schlimmste war nicht die Möwe sondern der abgebrochene Fingernagel aufgrund des spektakulären Sprints zum Rod-Pod#q
Sonst Blesshühner


----------



## elloschka (16. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Die ungewöhnlichsten Beifänge*

Daunenbettdecke!
Gewicht: geschätzt 15-20kg
Drillzeit: 25min
man das Teil hat gekämpft wie ein ganz großer.
|jump:|jump:|jump:


----------

